# Places for interval training?



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

Copying from Northern Ca thread: Where is best place to go to do uninterrupted flat riding, for intervals preferrably without cars. I can only think of pch?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

PCH is not a good choice.

Westchester Parkway (North side of LAX) or Pershing Drive (West side of LAX) would be my choices.

The beach bike path, north of Manhattan Beach to Ballona on weekdays.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

jlyle said:


> PCH is not a good choice.
> 
> Westchester Parkway (North side of LAX) or Pershing Drive (West side of LAX) would be my choices.
> 
> The beach bike path, north of Manhattan Beach to Ballona on weekdays.


Good choices. Also, Fiji Way (Marina del Rey).


----------



## 9er (Oct 26, 2011)

First off, what area are you in?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

marina del rey area. Yes I tried this once.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Start your interval on Fiji Way heading towards the Dockweiler Bike Path (via Ballona Creek) and take that all the way down to the Manhattan Beach Pier. That should be enough mileage for a 20 minute interval. Another option is to climb the big hill known as Palos Verdes but you've got to get down there first.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

framesti said:


> Copying from Northern Ca thread: Where is best place to go to do uninterrupted flat riding, for intervals preferrably without cars. I can only think of pch?


What type & duration of intervals? I've found there is no one, "best" place that works well for everything.


----------

